# Do you charge for your Rhinestone Templates?



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm fairly new to rhinestoning and I'm trying to get a handle on what to charge. Obviously I know what my raw costs are and can figure out labor and what not... But I still wrestle with what people are actually willing to pay.

I can make whatever I want but if it just costs too much people aren't going to pay for it... It would seem one of the big expenses is in the template material and actually making the template just from a time factor...

So do you charge for the template?... Say someone walks in and wants a stock design... You're probably not going to charge for the template right?... But say someone comes in and wants a "custom" design but a design that could be sold again and again to other customers... Do you still charge a template fee?...

My gut says if I can resuse a template in the future I shouldn't charge for it... That should come out of overhead... But if someone wants their name for example.. While technically someone with the same name could come in what's the likelihood of that?... I charge for the template in this case...

So what do you guys do?... Charge for every template you cut... Charge only for truly custom templates you cut... Charge for any template you cut "special" regardless if it's a template you think others would routinely purchase as well...

Suggestions?...

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
If it is something that I will reuse...say for the schools or something, then I don't charge. If it is a custom design (ie: logo), then I add the cost of the design into the overall garment price.

As for names, invest in a few fonts that Matt sells and you are good to go.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

While I do understand the idea of having letters predone, one of the reasons of having something custom is that it is different from what somebody else is wearing. I use the least expensive template material and just make a name in whatever font style works for the customer. One of my customers said it best, I do not want to be somewhere and see the same exact thing I am wearing on everybody else. Make it enough different for me to be an individual. While I may do a team name, I will do it in different fonts, color combinations, etc. My two cents worth. Do I use the fonts from Matt and Synergy 17 already done? Yes. Saves me time. Do I do my own? Yes. I have a very eclectic clientele.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I too have some ready made template fonts and I too make my own TTF Fonts...

To give you an example... I had a stock cheer design with a heart and a peace sign... That template is cut ready to go... A customer asked if she could have the same design but two hearts instead of the peace sign... Sure why not... Now because of the design layout I really need to make another template... So I did and that design can be used again and again and it's very likely it would... So I figure I don't charge for the time and expense of the template...

Now another customer comes in and wants a design for her local Hockey League... Ok we can do that... Now I don't anticipate people tripping over themselves for this same design... Now she could show it off and I get 100 orders?... You really don't know?... So in that instance do I charge for the template?... If I don't charge for the template and it's a one off order and I don't get any other orders after she shows it off... Then I'm losing money... On the other hand... If she shows it off who knows I might get that 100 orders?...

I think I would need to charge somewhere between $10.00-$20.00 just for the template at minimum... I have to make the design, cut the design and the cost of the template material... Plus I have to make it... So I say sure we can do that... It's $50.00 on that hoodie you wanted... That might scare her away and I lose the "chance" at additional orders... On the other hand if I drop the cost of the template... Then it's $30.00 for the hoodie... More inline with what one would expect to pay... Or can afford to pay... But then I eat the $20.00 in the cost to make the template... And hope I get additional business...

So what to what to do?...

Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
in the first example, I would charge an edit fee to change the stock design.

for the hockey team, i would probably charge something for the design fee/template cost...maybe not the full cost as it might lead to more orders but I would charge something since it is a custom design.

@jean....as for the suggestion on precut fonts, I was referring to using those for individual player names, not necessarily team names or fonts for the front of a shirt.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Kevin...

These are things I struggle with all of the time even after doing this for awhile. I've practically given stuff away in hopes of massive orders. I've had customers promise me that tons of moms want a particular design and that they'll be able to get me at least 50 orders of one design so I give a quote accordingly. Then they come back and tell me that only 6 moms want them and that they all want something slightly different so I end up having to cut all different templates! In that case, I tell them that there is an upcharge for the customization and usually charge $10 to $20 extra per design. If they want something completely unique like that, then they have to pay for it. Every once in awhile, they come back and tell me that they will just take the original design because they don't want to pay more but most of the time, they're fine with the charge.

Now, I've also had customers who say that they can get maybe 5-10 orders so I quote accordingly. Then they come back with orders and payment for 50 shirts. THAT'S always nice and I like to think that makes up for the headache of the other times. 

I get mostly requests for custom designs and I stopped being afraid of charging for my time and materials. I had to realize that my time is worth something and it's not worth doing this if I'm constantly spinning my wheels for no profit.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Firstly, let me say I am with you all the way on that Jean. I NEVER want a customer of mine to see someone else in their design. I made a design for a customer in FL, and happened to see a woman wearing that design in Maryland. She was surprised when I could tell her who she bought the shirt from, but I know my designs.

Anyway, back to your question Kevin. I don't charge for the template, per se, unless I am only selling the template, but I ALWAYS include the cost of the template material in the final cost of the item. My pricing also ALWAYS includes a mark-up percentage for labor, whether that's mostly design time or actual time making the transfers/items. I suck at trying to keep job specific times, so I just go with a flat mark-up. Once I price a design, then that remains its price, even if I decide to sell it to someone else as a stock design.


----------



## Bee Promoted (Nov 15, 2011)

Custom is exactly that...CUSTOM. Your time to convert the work to a rhinestone pattern is worth money. Even if you keep the template after you are finished, there is still time involved with making even an exact duplicate. Those little stones dont fall into the holes themselves, especially if it is a multicolored design. 
As far as the template itself goes, whether I have the logo already weeded on a backer, or if I have to cut it really quickly is immaterial. Most designs are small and simple. Its the time needed to stone them that should be billable. Lets face it, nobody has already stoned templates lying around.


----------

